# Not really rail, but related



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm very familiar with Newark Penn, and my parents want to take me to the Adega Grill on 130 Ferry St. in Newark. Mapquest says this is but half a mile from the physical address (its actually a bit less, because you can get out on Market and just go down Ferry from there). I'm considering riding the train in and walking from Newark Penn to the Adega grill, but I don't know the area very well. What I'm asking, basically, is am I being stupid walking that distance, or is the neighbourhood safe enough to walk?


----------



## NJCoastExp (Jul 11, 2008)

Ironbound is the safer side of Newark, and Ferry St is the "main street" of it. Busy most of the time and well patrolled too.


----------



## George Harris (Jul 11, 2008)

Since you are a fairly big guy, you should be all right almost any time. Maybe late at night would not be a good idea. Take this for what it is worth, as it has been 13 years since I was there. Spent a couple months in a hotel there - working in Manhattan, so took PATH across the river.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 11, 2008)

NJCoastExp said:


> Ironbound is the safer side of Newark, and Ferry St is the "main street" of it. Busy most of the time and well patrolled too.


Boy, things must have changed since I used to live in Belleville some 20+ years ago, as back then I wouldn't have ventured into the Ironbound section if you paid me.


----------

